# Purely pets blog!



## PurelyPetsLongton

So now I'm back from Maternity leave (yes a whole 3 weeks!!) its time to rearrange the shop!! New display of James Wellbeloved in the window should hopefully attract some new customers and the Vivs are slowly getting filled with more and more reptiles! The latest additions are Jessica and Courtney the Bearded Dragons - available for sale at £70 each from the shop at *1 Landsmoor Drive, Longton, PR4 5PE*!

Purely Pets is the new Preston Pet Shop specialising in Reptiles. We have an abundance of livestock available and every accessory you could imagine!

*Call in and see us or check our NEW website **www.purely-pets.co.uk*


----------



## Pets Crafts

do you deals in reptile supplies like snake tongs, snake hooks !


----------

